# Well, who will be the first to adjust their "top 5"



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

who is gonna be the first to update their TOP 5 FOOD posts? :wink:

Maybe we should start a new thread.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I was thinking the exact same thing. LOL.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

what';s the point of starting a new thread./ isuspect even if we start a new thread..that one will be revised soon also when orijen sells out...or horizon maybe?

who knows...i dont.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

My 4 year old is on her last bag of Evo.

I will feed Honest Kitchen and Orijen exclusively now.


----------



## sal101011 (Jan 17, 2010)

is it the point or change in formula? i dont anticipate P&G will change the formula anytime soon on the Natura products, but eventually I feel they will, in the meantime, why not continue feeding the good product of dry kibble which evo, innova, and cal nat are. I should say, I am on the same boat as everyone else, pissed off! lol but lets just hope they dont mess with the formula.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

I fed Honest Kitchen, Orijen and Evo before the buyout. Dropping Evo is no biggie. I've been looking at Acana Pacifica for rotation as well.


----------



## sal101011 (Jan 17, 2010)

i think acana pacifica would be great for your rotation, honest kitchen lower protien, acana medium protien, orijen is high protien. i know protien isnt everything for a rotation, but it looks right hehe I am a big fan of Champion Pet Foods (orijen and acana manufacturer)


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

sal101011 said:


> is it the point or change in formula? i dont anticipate P&G will change the formula anytime soon on the Natura products, but eventually I feel they will, in the meantime, why not continue feeding the good product of dry kibble which evo, innova, and cal nat are. I should say, I am on the same boat as everyone else, pissed off! lol but lets just hope they dont mess with the formula.


Now, it is my understanding that companies can legally change the ingredents in the package without having to change the ingredent list for six months. If this is true, then most will not even know that the food is changing unless you see a change in your dog. I, personally, would not be willing to take that risk.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

harrkim120 said:


> Now, it is my understanding that companies can legally change the ingredents in the package without having to change the ingredent list for six months. If this is true, then most will not even know that the food is changing unless you see a change in your dog. I, personally, would not be willing to take that risk.


I totally agree.

ETA: Orijen, Acana, and Hoizon it is for me. Hopefully, within a year or so, it will then be RAW.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

harrkim120 said:


> Now, it is my understanding that companies can legally change the ingredents in the package without having to change the ingredent list for six months. If this is true, then most will not even know that the food is changing unless you see a change in your dog. I, personally, would not be willing to take that risk.


When the company orders new bags, the current ingredient list MUST be correct AT THAT TIME, on the bag. They do not, by law, have to disclose an ingredient change until they order more bags.

BUT, your better companies will list it if it was a negative ingredient changed to positive.....you will never see it the reverse way though.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

SaltyDog said:


> When the company orders new bags, the current ingredient list MUST be correct AT THAT TIME, on the bag. They do not, by law, have to disclose an ingredient change until they order more bags.
> 
> BUT, your better companies will list it if it was a negative ingredient changed to positive.....you will never see it the reverse way though.


Ok...even that way sucks. As far as we know Natura could've ordered a years supply of bags yesterday. :frown:


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

harrkim120 said:


> Ok...even that way sucks. As far as we know Natura could've ordered a years supply of bags yesterday. :frown:


i wouldnt doubt it..that was prolly part of the pand g agreement....

i think what hes saying is, if they ordered new bags before 6 months comes, then they must change the labels t reflect it, however if they dont order bags before 6 months, they must do so or else its illegal.

its what comes first kind of like a warranty. they have at most 6 months..which i think is bull.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Mar 3, 2010)

sal101011 said:


> is it the point or change in formula? i dont anticipate P&G will change the formula anytime soon on the Natura products, but eventually I feel they will, in the meantime, why not continue feeding the good product of dry kibble which evo, innova, and cal nat are. I should say, I am on the same boat as everyone else, pissed off! lol but lets just hope they dont mess with the formula.


For me personally, it's the fact that it's going to be made by another company. Nothing against them - but the idea in general. Both my dogs, and a few friends dogs, had issues and got very sick dogs shortly after Wellness switched manufacturers. There was no announcement or reason to suspect that it was in fact Wellness, until all other things were ruled out, and they magically got better as soon as we all switched foods. I hate to think that it would happen again, but the fact of the matter is, with a company that produces a food like Iams (not that it's a bad food, it's just that I have a dog who is highly allergic to grains...), I cannot trust completely that something might get mixed up along the way. I was very upset and decided to switch (like most others) when I heard the news, but after thinking more and more the past few days, I'm considering giving them a chance. It scares me, but like you said, maybe they really won't mess with anything...


----------



## sal101011 (Jan 17, 2010)

lilbabyvenus said:


> For me personally, it's the fact that it's going to be made by another company. Nothing against them - but the idea in general. Both my dogs, and a few friends dogs, had issues and got very sick dogs shortly after Wellness switched manufacturers. There was no announcement or reason to suspect that it was in fact Wellness, until all other things were ruled out, and they magically got better as soon as we all switched foods. I hate to think that it would happen again, but the fact of the matter is, with a company that produces a food like Iams (not that it's a bad food, it's just that I have a dog who is highly allergic to grains...), I cannot trust completely that something might get mixed up along the way. I was very upset and decided to switch (like most others) when I heard the news, but after thinking more and more the past few days, I'm considering giving them a chance. It scares me, but like you said, maybe they really won't mess with anything...


we all better stock up now hehe, it will take at least a couple of months before they start moving the manufacturing facility, but i agree with you, you make a good point!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Sounds like they've already started making changes to the ingredients, and it does not have to be disclosed for 2 yrs.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> Sounds like they've already started making changes to the ingredients, and it does not have to be disclosed for 2 yrs.


how does it sound like they already started changing the ingridients?
and 2 years? I THought 6 months.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> Sounds like they've already started making changes to the ingredients, and it does not have to be disclosed for 2 yrs.


Yeah...what's going on??? I wanna know!!! :biggrin:


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

there is no way to verify ingredients in Natura products have bee changed...that comment was based on a single store owners "theory" and nothing more.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Well, I would say for someone who was a top seller in WA of Natura products to want to sell out quickly and you'd really have to know the owner in question whether you would believe his theory. I totally take what he has to say as valid as he truly cares what goes into a dogs diet, he doesn't sell crap food like most other stores he only sells 2 lines, why would he take his top seller out so quickly if he truly didn't believe it was compromised?


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> Well, I would say for someone who was a top seller in WA of Natura products to want to sell out quickly and you'd really have to know the owner in question whether you would believe his theory. I totally take what he has to say as valid as he truly cares what goes into a dogs diet, he doesn't sell crap food like most other stores he only sells 2 lines, why would he take his top seller out so quickly if he truly didn't believe it was compromised?


he believes it is compromised. ive also been feeding EVO for years and have noticed no changes whatsoever, nor have any of my EVO feeding brethren.

it is still just a suspicion on his part. there is no validity to the idea that ingredients have already been changed or compromised at this point, and to state as much as though it is truth is misleading.

do i believe things will change eventually? absolutely.
am i going to quit feeding EVO? absolutely

nevertheless, there are some who will choose to continue feeding Natura products until their is VALID proof that something has changed.


----------

